# Touchcreen Radio Firmware Update!!!!



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a 2010 VW CC with the touchscreen system not the navi. and i heard that there is a update for the thing. can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

CC4U2NV said:


> I have a 2010 VW CC with the touchscreen system not the navi. and i heard that there is a update for the thing. can anyone point me in the right direction?


Check VWNAVI.COM for all FW updates.

Frankie


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw the new firmware yesterday! it is going in the new Passat. You can talk to it now!


----------



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

vwaudivim said:


> Check VWNAVI.COM for all FW updates.
> 
> Frankie


Can u give me the exact link. thanks


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

I have the non-nav version!!!!! Please someone that can understand. Everyone keeps giving me links to nav based system. I need non-nav based system. I thinks its called rns-350.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

CC4U2NV said:


> I have the non-nav version!!!!! Please someone that can understand. Everyone keeps giving me links to nav based system. I need non-nav based system. I thinks its called rns-350.


You have a RCD-510. The update that you are looking for is an MDI update, not an RCD update. You will also need and USB adapter to perform the update.
It looks like this.









You can find the update file here.

Let me know if you need any more info.

Thanks


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
What does the update do/fix?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

improves iPOd functionality


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

iPinch said:


> improves iPOd functionality


That is correct.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

no hax0r on RCD-510 :l


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Epence said:


> no hax0r on RCD-510 :l


 Huh?


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Is there a way to find out what firmware is currently loaded on my RCD? I am still having problems with the first few seconds skipping on the Ipod. 

-Eli


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

TJEli said:


> Is there a way to find out what firmware is currently loaded on my RCD? I am still having problems with the first few seconds skipping on the Ipod.
> 
> -Eli


 Hold down the 'setup' button for upwards of 20 seconds until it scrolls past 2 screens to get to the service/secret menu from where you check firmware version info. You may need VCDS to enable this feature. Also, this works for an RNS510 unit...not sure about RCD.


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

